

 Github finally raises funding: $100M from Andreessen Horowitz - mrkmcknz
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/09/github-finally-raises-funding-100m-from-andreessen-horowitz/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=gigaom

======
DanielRibeiro
Same subject, longer discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4220353>

------
JonnieCache
It'll be interesting to see how well they keep up their whole anarchism thing
with a burst of new hires, and with investors asking them questions. Good luck
to them!

~~~
osxwm
What "whole anarchism thing" are you referring to?

~~~
smokeyj
He's talking about Github running a flat organization, similar to what was
outlined in the Steam employee handbook.

~~~
osxwm
That is not anarchism.

~~~
smokeyj
There never is a True Scotsman.

~~~
icebraining
This is nothing like a NTS. There are anarchist organizations, Github just
isn't one of them.

------
mrich
$100M seems like a lot of money - I wonder what their plans are.

~~~
daniel_levine
I suspect a good chunk of that money is secondary and going to the founders
and employees.

------
raheemm
Lately it seems like there are multiple submissions on the same topic that
make it to the front page of HN.

